# Fiat 500 Abarth



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

This is my car bought recently, but i only clay and wax it. So it's time to do a good job on this paint.

*PREWASH*

Current situation :









APC on rubbers, petrol flap, etc...



After prewash :



*WASHING*

2 Buckets, , 2 wash mitts and..... a sample of alchimy7 M7 (very very effective) I put 100ml of M7 in 5l hot water, and i wash..

M7 destroy my last lsp : Naviwax. :doublesho



*CLAY*

VP tar&glue. i spray it everywhere i cnan find tar.





Then i buff to remove the tar

I take my "chinese 3m" clay and some last touch 1:1 (What a smell !!)

The more contimnated was the boot. But all the car wasn't so much contaminated.

After clay :

The car si softer than before..





*WASHING*

Another wash with Stjarnagloss Tangerine 1:128 to remove clay residue





*POLISH*

Let see :



i take my Das6 (non pro) and some lake Country pads yellow, orange and white 4 and 5.5". Polish : Menzerna, SG100, PF2500 et FF3000

I go with yellow pad (cutting) with PF2500. One hit :



2 hits for mirror :



*DAY 2* : I left the car outside and it was raining. What a beading !











I do the whole car with my combo Das6, pad LC jaune (cutting) et PF2500. No FF3000 which is not effective with this paint. So i take oarange pad (polish) with Autofinesse Rejuvenate :

50/50



Before :



After :





Swirls on rear light :

Before :



After :



*DAY 3*
*WASHING*

After polishing, a good wash : AG bodywork shampoo



*CLEANER*

With l'Autofinesse Rejuvenate for finition and cleaner, with a white pad LC (Polishing)





So slick after reju !!!!



*WAX*

I want to try my new wax : Bilt Hamber Finis Wax



I apply on the whole car and i star to buff



I try to do like i do with Naviwax : It's ok but Naviwax is easier.





After one coat :







So reflective :thumb:

Then, i apply a 2nd coat

*SHOOTING*
*JOUR 4*







Sorry for my bad english !!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a top job, very well done..... :thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking great. Don't apologise for your English it is far better than my French!

Paul


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super work my man. Your reflection shots are out standing and the shine from white it testamount to all your hard work.

Lovely, lovely car very impressive. Enjoy!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Brilliant job there . I find the boot a real problem to keep clean.It always seem to pick up most contaminents.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool as **** little car !


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

after all that you forgot to dress the tires?? Jokes buddy, excellent work. Loving these cars


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Your presentation is first class.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention that as well.

Your write up was spot on with the photos inside a phots nice touch.

Was an interesting read.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great write up & work :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

All the different shampoos! Nice work and great photos.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous little motor mate. Love the photos inside photos. Makes it a good write up. Lovely job. English is great, don't apologise.:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks mate !!!!



mr.t said:


> Brilliant job there . I find the boot a real problem to keep clean.It always seem to pick up most contaminents.


I have the same problem : boot is the dirtier part of the car. That explain why it was the most contaminated part. I think it's because of the rear diffuser...



Matty12345 said:


> after all that you forgot to dress the tires?? Jokes buddy, excellent work. Loving these cars


Yes you're right. Taking care of the body was my priority and it takes lot of time. So i didn't care about the wheels. But i have just received some new products (Surfex hd, wolf's chemical, G101, Autosmart highstyle, duet, etc...) so i will take car of my whells very soon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great job :thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Fantastic right up/presentation! Very well put together. Great car and great work! Thank you


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looks great. I want to do mine now.
Good write up.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely results mate!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Top work. Cars looking fresh!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice work.
You will find that Finis-wax is much more durable than Naviwax.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow !!! :doublesho

I strip naviwax on my car to put Finis wax. But it still there on my girlfriend's car for 4 months 1/2...


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Today, i care about the wheels !!

I will test Bilt hamber Surfex HD so i do a 1:10 dilution



So we aren't here for cooking :lol:

Dirty ?





JI star with apc and a brush on the arche wheel.

Then the weels. I try Surfex just to see...





Grime flows alone, without effort...

I rinse quickly beacause the product dry quickly





Very impress by the Surfex !! A wheel cleaner wouldn't make better !

Tires :

Tires are not too muddy. I brush its regularly with apc and its quite new



After :



Surfex is a winner ! We can see that tire is totaly grease free !

I have a new product that i want to test too : Wolf's chemicals Deironizer v3



Be careful, it stink !








After 15 minutes :







I will retest with some more dirty wheels









I rince :







I complete with some VP tar&glue and i'm happy my wheels are shinning !!!

Engine never washed :









Surfex HD + pen :

And after dressing withAutosmart highstyle (Very ggod)









Very happy with the result









Now let's wash the car with my new shampoo : AS duet :thumb:

30ml in 7 litres of water. (1:250)



Before :





After :





What a fantastic shampoo ! I love it !

I put Highstle on trim and on tires :











Finales images :









Voilà !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice work and gorgeous looking car. I nearly got one of these and I'm still thinking of trading in my MCS for one. Can't seem to get rid of the itch for one.


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Love these. Looks nice.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Ryanjdover said:


> Nice work and gorgeous looking car. I nearly got one of these and I'm still thinking of trading in my MCS for one. Can't seem to get rid of the itch for one.


Sensations on the tiny 500 are great :thumb: It's really a funny car


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Superb looking abarth mate! great job!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Joli !
Great work mate


----------



## TZT (Apr 16, 2013)

Top work Joli ....


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great in depth write up, lovely car too


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks cracking. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

S63 said:


> Your presentation is first class.


Have to agree, the picture in picture shots are superb :thumb:

Great work on the Arbarth.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I love these cars nearly bought one and whenever I get the itch I always look at them again. If I didn't have the 2 kids I'd have the EsseEsse in a shot


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great write-up and great work sir  :thumb:

Great car too  :car: :driver:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great car, great work, and top quality write up! Awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nice work buddy! :thumb:

An Abarth 500 I did earlier  

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128

Sent from my iPad


----------

